# Just got my refurb HR10-250. . .



## TommyV (Jan 5, 2007)

and it has 6.3a on it! Damn! My original HR10-250 pooped out on me and they sent me a new (refurb) HR10. Now I am having VERY frequent audio drop outs on OTA channels. I remember reading this was a problem on this software version. I don't have phone lines in my house so I would have to take it to my neighbors or to work to make the calls. Has this been corrected with any of the new versions of the software?


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

The 6.3c update has been in the steam a couple time a week lately, it was not in the stream last night. If you are hacked you can easily install the update when you get it or you can upload the libhpkhl.so and tivoapp files and have 6.3c without the upgrade.

6.3b and 6.3c have had no audio drop outs.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

6.3d files were in the stream last night. If you are hacked they should be in MFS now. If not then you will need add63.tcl file to get the updates.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

You may even get 6.3d now for their have been scattered reports of peoples upgrading to that today.


----------



## TommyV (Jan 5, 2007)

RandCfilm said:


> 6.3d files were in the stream last night. If you are hacked they should be in MFS now. If not then you will need add63.tcl file to get the updates.


I am not hacked and I don't even have phone service at my house. I have to take my box up to work to make the calls. How do I add 63.tcl file to get update? Do I just go under phone settings and choose "connect to DVR service" or whatever it's called? My OTA audio dropouts with 6.3a are insane.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TommyV said:


> I am not hacked and I don't even have phone service at my house. I have to take my box up to work to make the calls. How do I add 63.tcl file to get update? Do I just go under phone settings and choose "connect to DVR service" or whatever it's called? My OTA audio dropouts with 6.3a are insane.


If you are not connected to a phone line... you won't get the updates. (they will download, but your system will not receive the authorization to install).

Check: www.tivocommunity.com to get options on what you can do.


----------



## TommyV (Jan 5, 2007)

So youre saying that I CAN'T get the update by taking my box to work and making the call there?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bottom line, Tivo based units still require active phone lines to function correctly. If you dont have one, you'll have issues.


----------



## TommyV (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats funny, I had an HR10 250 for a year and a half without one issue and never had it connected to a phone line. The only issue I am having is the faulty software they have loaded on this new unit.


----------



## Happy Camper (Mar 31, 2007)

We had an HR10 which was doing all of those things, audio dropout, reboot, etc. with 6.3 It finally had other issues, so I replaced the hard drive and power supply with replacement parts from Weaknees.com.

Not a single problem since. Not one. Now I am beginning to wonder if our previous problems were software related at all.

Mrs. HC was so happy I could save our HR10. She hates our HR20 and will not use it or take any more time to figure it out.


----------



## TommyV (Jan 5, 2007)

Well for anyone who is in the same situation as me. You CAN get the new version of the software by taking your box to a remote location and making the calls. It may take a few tries and a couple of weeks but I finally got 6.3d. I watched all of American Idol last night without a single Audio dropout, sweet!

For Happy Camper I don't think my issues had to do with worn parts as it was a brand new(refurb) replacement box from DirecTV. I could not even watch Fox OTA for more than five mins without the audio dropping out. Now everything seems to be working great. I guess I'll be sticking with the dish a little while longer.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

I believe the audio dropouts were fixed on 6.2b. At least for me.


----------

